# sox: Sorry, there is no default audio device..

## BrunoAgani

Hey, 

sox gibt mir immer diese Meldung aus:

 *Quote:*   

> play sox: Sorry, there is no default audio device configured

 

Ich nutze die ALSA Treiber, aber wie muss ich diese als default audio device 

konfiguieren, gibt es eine sox conf oder wo muss ich das machen? 

Danke für eure Antworten!

----------

